# T-shirt Survey Questions!!!



## victor0306

Hi Guys,

I am starting my own clothes line but before i do it i want to survey the people in my area.

I would like to ask what are the possible survey questions i need to ask people about ? can anyone help thanks

Cheers
Victor


----------



## GHEENEE1

What type ( fitting ) of shirt do you like. color,art prefrences, if you own a business,do you require promotional products? I'm sure theres many more,those are a few off the top of my head. Mike


----------



## DDPerez01

*Just some ideas... 
*

*What is your favorite type of t-shirt?*

*What size t-shirt do you normally wear?*

*How much do you pay, on average, for the t-shirts you wear?*

*What is your favorite t-shirt color?*

*how interested are you in buying these T-shirts if they were available? 
*


----------



## victor0306

wow Thanks Mike and David. Appreciate your response. I will take note on those question you guys had given. 

Anymore Questions??

Cheers
Victor


----------

